# Samsung Galaxy S4 Launch



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Just heard today about some of the rumored features to be included in the new version with a media conference and suspected launch 03/14/13...6 days.

13 MP camera - should be great for taking site photos and loading them to your biz FB page instantly. Should have a huge battery life and maybe wireless charging and 5G speed.

Price expected to be $199, due for an upgrade right now. This phone will make life easier.

http://www.techradar.com/us/news/ph...laxy-s4-release-date-news-and-rumours-1089523

Still just rumors for the moment.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

My wife got the S3 and I was about to get one also. The curved edges made it slippery I think so I waited. Now im glad I did


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

JBM said:


> My wife got the S3 and I was about to get one also. The curved edges made it slippery I think so I waited. Now im glad I did


I've never bought a phone right at launch because I hate paying $300+ for tech that outdates so fast but at $199 or $179 this seems like a huge bargain. Let's see is Samsung actually prices it right though.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

MattK said:


> I've never bought a phone right at launch because I hate paying $300+ for tech that outdates so fast but at $199 or $179 this seems like a huge bargain. Let's see is Samsung actually prices it right though.


No contract pre-paid S2's are still going for around 300 dollars.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

JBM said:


> My wife got the S3 and I was about to get one also. The curved edges made it slippery I think so I waited. Now im glad I did


I got a slim case with mine. Hardly even notice it. Grips to everything. Believe it or not, it came from Verizon when I bought it. Have no idea who made it though, but slippery has not ever been an issue with my s3. 

13 mp camera...nice.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Hopefully this will drive down costs for used s3's and increase supply. I don't have an upgrade available but i really don't want to sign another contract anyway but I'd like an s3 for now


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I almost got the DNA, its a better phone then the S3 I thbink.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I just bought the wife an S3 for $29 from at&t.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I really would rather have the phones/tablets they have everywhere else in the world. Like this 7" tablet that has FULL phone functionality, of course the US version is crippled because all the carriers are douche bags. http://www.samsung.com/africa_en/consumer/mobile-phone/mobile-phone/tablet/GT-P3100TSEXFA-features

The note 8" will also have phone capability (except the American version). These tabs can be imported for not a lot of money but you are limited to GSM carriers.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I just bought the wife an S3 for $29 from at&t.


I hate you :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Just buy this, you'll be much happier.
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Unlocked-Tablet-Silver/dp/B00861O8EO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362778383&sr=8-1&keywords=galaxy+tab+2+7.0+3g


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> Just buy this, you'll be much happier.
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Unlocked-Tablet-Silver/dp/B00861O8EO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362778383&sr=8-1&keywords=galaxy+tab+2+7.0+3g


Nah, I bought this one. 
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_32gb_hspa_tmo


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Nah, I bought this one.
> https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_32gb_hspa_tmo


That one won't dial like a phone (it will with VOIP, but that's not what I want) The one I posted does dial like a phone (and text) because it is a phone.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Speculation is fastest octo-core processor on the phone market and the use of retinal viewing for hands free scrolling. The S4 should be able to rival and exceed the future Iphone 6. Better be affordable


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

MattK said:


> Speculation is fastest octo-core processor on the phone market and the use of retinal viewing for hands free scrolling. The S4 should be able to rival and exceed the future Iphone 6. Better be affordable


The speculation is $199... I'm doubtful


----------



## ChimneyHill (Apr 10, 2011)

JBM said:


> I almost got the DNA, its a better phone then the S3 I thbink.


I'm due for an upgrade and was leaning towards the DNA. Does anybody have one? Pros/cons?

Also will Verizon carry the S4?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Im waiting to see what the S4 looks like. The S3 would be ok, but the edges are too slippery. If they just change that im sold.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Verizon will launch the S4. I also have a hard time seeing how a phone filled with all the top of the line hardware and newest software will be under $299. I think the Iphone5 launched cheaper than expected and dropped their price within 6 weeks on lesser than expected demand. Finding a middle price point like $179.99 IMO would bring in all the hardcore phone techies and the cheaper but still want nice features crowd, like myself. If over $225 my wife and I will get S3s if under were going s4s, although she thinks reading your eyes to adjust screen, angle and scroll speed is creepy as hell. I think its kind of cool. A few yrs from now we'll just have to think our search topic and the phone will read it and go...that would he some chit!


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Streamed tonight's hour long launch from Radio City in Times Square.

Shipping in Q2, did not announce price at this time. Expected to be in similar range of S3 which launched at $199.95.

Here's a quick link to the new features.
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/sa...d-control-phone-waves-tilts/story?id=18732190


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

MattK said:


> Streamed tonight's hour long launch from Radio City in Times Square.
> 
> Shipping in Q2, did not announce price at this time. Expected to be in similar range of S3 which launched at $199.95.
> 
> ...


I watched the last half of it, I'd forgotten to turn it on. Nothing earth shattering for me, very cool features and a nice phone but I probably won't be picking it up.


----------

